
Ask HN: How does Google QA its search results ranking algorithms? - fadymak
Mostly just curious on how Google tests changes to its search results ranking algorithm to ensure those changes work as expected for a significantly sized sample from its population as well as ensuring there is no regression (one change to the algorithm undoes another)<p>Or perhaps, how would you go about it taking the Google’s scale into consideration.
======
Eridrus
People, Google is made of People:
[https://searchengineland.com/library/google/google-search-
qu...](https://searchengineland.com/library/google/google-search-quality-
raters)

